# Apparently there is no end to this guys nastiness



## AZ Jim (Sep 10, 2015)

*Trump slights rival Fiorina's looks: 'Look at that face'*



*news.yahoo.com*/trump-slights-rival-fiorinas-looks-look-face-020045190.html
1 hour ago              WASHINGTON (Reuters) - Donald Trump mocked the physical  appearance of fellow Republican U.S. presidential candidate Carly  Fiorina in remarks published on Wednesday, saying: "Look at that face.  Would anyone vote for that?"

The comments by the billionaire real estate developer  published in an article on the website of Rolling Stone magazine were  aimed at the only woman in the large field of Republicans vying for  their party's 2016 presidential nomination.


The magazine reported that Trump, leading in the polls  among the Republican contenders, made the remarks while watching  Fiorina, the former Hewlett-Packard Co chief executive, on television.

  "Can you imagine that, the face of our next president?"  Trump is quoted as saying. "I mean, she's a woman, and I'm not s'posedta  say bad things, but really, folks, come on. Are we serious?"
  Fiorina, in an interview on Fox News Channel, said: "Well, I  think those comments speak for themselves. And all of the many, many,  many thousands of voters out there that are helping me climb in the  polls, yes, they're very serious."
  "Maybe, just maybe, I'm getting under his skin a little bit because I am climbing in the polls," she said.
        View gallery        


 
Republican presidential candidate Carly Fiorina, the former Hewlett-Packard chief executive waves as …


  The subject did not come up when Trump was interviewed on  Fox News by host Sean Hannity, but Trump did express concern about his  own looks, noting he had just returned from a trip to Washington.
  "I haven’t even looked at a mirror so I hope I’m okay. I hope I look fine," said Trump.
  "You look fine," said Hannity.

It was not the first time Trump has taunted Fiorina. A  month ago he tweeted: “I just realized that if you listen to Carly  Fiorina for more than 10 minutes straight, you develop a massive  headache. She has zero chance!”

  Trump's remarks were his latest barbs aimed at a woman  during the campaign. Last month, Trump criticized Fox News Channel  anchor Megyn Kelly during and after a Republican debate.

During the debate, Kelly had asked Trump about comments  referring to women as "fat pigs" and slobs. Asked about Kelly in a CNN  interview last month, Trump said: "You could see there was blood coming  out of her eyes. Blood coming out of her wherever."

  Trump has touted his "great relationships" with women,  saying he had hired thousands of women including top-level employees,  adding: "I cherish women."
  (This version corrects to include full quote in paragraph 5  and make clear Fiorina was referring to voters as serious, rather than  the remarks)
  (Reporting by Will Dunham and Steve Holland; Editing by Peter Cooney and Frances Kerry)


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 10, 2015)

Geesh, it's all about show-biz me thinks, a new reality show.  If trump gets naked I'm moving to Phukat!


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 10, 2015)

nwlady said:


> Geesh, it's all about show-biz me thinks, a new reality show.  If trump gets naked I'm moving to Phukat!



Denise, you are a little clown!!!!  :lol1:


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 10, 2015)

He's baiting her. This is also very high schoolish. And this guy along with alot professional politicians attended and graduated Ivy League universities. No wonder.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 10, 2015)

WhatInThe said:


> He's baiting her. This is also very high schoolish. And this guy along with alot professional politicians attended and graduated Ivy League universities. No wonder.



When should we expect this spoiled jerk to break out his spit wads?


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 10, 2015)

ty, I'm glad someone noticed, LOL  Wait, clowns scare me  Wait, that could work for me


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 10, 2015)

Hmm . Therapissed says only "relationship" a certain politician would appear to have is with his mirror! Boom. Lol.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 10, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Hmm . Therapissed says only "relationship" a certain politician would appear to have is with his mirror! Boom. Lol.



Well, he ain't no beauty himself, right?  But his nastiness goes deep.  Can you imagine this guy as a President?


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 10, 2015)

President Trump--there's a scary thought.


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 10, 2015)

I think Carly Fiorina is much prettier than Donald Trump. Just sayin'

Can you picture Trump negotiating with Angela Merkel? "God! Your ugly." ???
How did it come to this? It used to be that having the other party win an election was unpleasant,
but I remember some really good people in the other party. Losing now would be an absolute disaster.
I wouldn't want any of the seventeen or so for president. Donald is not the only scary one on the list.


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 10, 2015)

He lost me completely and totally when he went after McCain. Not that I would have voted for either one of them. But McCain was tortured and Trump called him a loser. No McCain was a HERO and Trump is a demagogue douchebag.


----------



## jujube (Sep 10, 2015)

Beauty is only skin deep, but stupidity goes to the bone.  Trump must have bones with a IQ of -50.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 10, 2015)

If that high!


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 11, 2015)

He is an egomaniacal buffoon.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 11, 2015)

First of all there is nothing wrong with the way that lady looks.
However, if these two comments under the article from the OP link is any guide, misogyny and ignorance extend further than Donald Trump



> john                     17 hours ago _
> She has a nice body and great legs.  Well that's two out of 3
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 11, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> He is an egomaniacal buffoon.



That's what worries me. We love our buffoons. Egomaniacal? How much more American can you get?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 11, 2015)

Women shrug off his offensive behavior and keep supporting him.  Why?


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 11, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Women shrug off his offensive behavior and keep supporting him.  Why?



He's rich and famous. Some people, not just women, admire the wealth and fame so much that they excuse just about anything he does or says.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 11, 2015)

But I am rich and famous and don't get much support here...


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 11, 2015)

I said some people, not people on this forum.
You need to seek greener pastures where the greenback is king.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 11, 2015)

King Ralphy expects his subjects to come to him...


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 11, 2015)

The part that worries me the most is NOT Trumps buffoonery and nastiness... but the fact that so many support him... and even cheer him on.   Is that how the American psyche has evolved?   Why are some so gleeful the nastier and uglier Trump gets?  Why are so many saying they want him as President?  Is this how they want their country portrayed to the world?    It's a very sad commentary.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 11, 2015)

Remember that Hitler appealed to the masses and we all know where that got them...


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 11, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Remember that Hitler appealed to the masses and we all know where that got them...



Except Trump is NOT appealing to the "masses"... only a very loud and vocal factor or a certain political party.   That may be the saving grace.  He will never be able to win the General, but has exposed the other side for what it is..


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 11, 2015)

I'm sure your loyal subjects love you, King Ralphy.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 11, 2015)

Using a Hitler comparison is always fraught with misunderstanding, but it is made to make a point.  I consider Trump a dangerous man and his style has some strong similarities to those of Hitler...


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 11, 2015)

And, yes, being King is very tiring...


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 11, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Using a Hitler comparison is always fraught with misunderstanding, but it is made to make a point.  I consider Trump a dangerous man and his style has some strong similarities to those of Hitler...



ok... let's go with that..  and I agree..  Hitler used the technique of building up the egos of a people that felt disenfranchised and economically depressed.  I suppose one could make that comparison.  Trump is using the fear of a certain block of voters... ie those that feel that their is a need to "take back their country"...   Unfortunately.. it's the bigoted evangelicals and old white men that he is appealing to.  Those that want the country to go back to a time when they felt they had more power.   They want minorities.. gays AND women to go back to having no political support.  THIS is the group he is honing in on.  He is giving public voice to their fears and they feel he is speaking FOR them.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 11, 2015)

Yes, but if we were in a deep recession he just might appeal to a larger segment of the population--enough to gain the White House!


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 11, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> The part that worries me the most is NOT Trumps buffoonery and nastiness... but the fact that so many support him... and even cheer him on.   Is that how the American psyche has evolved?   Why are some so gleeful the nastier and uglier Trump gets?  Why are so many saying they want him as President?  Is this how they want their country portrayed to the world?    It's a very sad commentary.



Good questions all,QS They worry me too. The fact that he should even be considered as a candidate is a national disgrace. People seem to treating our presidential election as if its just another "reality" show. Keeping my fingers crossed that at some point they will see the impossibility of this man taking part in international diplomacy and dealing with other world leaders.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 11, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> Good questions all,QS They worry me too. The fact that he should even be considered as a candidate is a national disgrace. People seem to treating our presidential election as if its just another "reality" show. Keeping my fingers crossed that at some point they will see the impossibility of this man taking part in international diplomacy and dealing with other world leaders.



Unfortunately he is appealing to the anti-elitist.. no nonsense... kick 'em in the ass mentality of the uninformed.  These people feel that the answer to any world crisis is the size of your missile.  People who see the answer to dispute and disagreement as who can scream the loudest or a punch in the head.   THIS is the group behind Trump.   He is giving them the public voice they have longed for.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 11, 2015)

I'm afraid his support is broader than that...


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 11, 2015)

Doubtful..  there is a huge difference in the polls asking who agrees with The Donald.. and those asking who will actually vote for him.   I firmly believe that commons sense will prevail when people actually have to go to the ballot box.

You have to keep in mind that the majority of polls now are of Republican voters only.   If, God Forbid, he win the Republican nomination he will have to convince women, Blacks, Hispanics, GLBT community and a good portion of us Democrats to vote for him.  What do you think are the chances of that
happening?

I personally hope he does get the nomination.. It will insure 8 more years of a Democrat in the WHite House.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 11, 2015)

Hope you are right and Joe Biden is the one that common sense dictates should be president...


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 11, 2015)

It will be Hillary Ralphy...  Biden is a great guy....but doesn't have the financing or support... and Bernie is a Democratic Socialist.  Given the intellect of so many voters this will make him unelectable in the General.  I love Bernie and wish that he had a chance, but I'm not going to waste my Primary vote on him.  I want to make sure the White House remains in Democratic hands.  There is far to much at stake for all of us.  Particularly Seniors.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 11, 2015)

Biden is gaining financial and popular support, and he is so much more likeable than Hillary that he would be a sure winner.


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 11, 2015)

I think Biden is too late to the party.....all the Republican candidates too crazy and Hillary is too strong, she'll be our next president.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 11, 2015)

Royalty arrives late but becomes the center of attention.  Let Hillary go, and vote for Joe....


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 11, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Well, he ain't no beauty himself, right?  But his nastiness goes deep.



You'd think a guy with all that money could  buy a decent rug....



AZ Jim said:


> Can you imagine this guy as a President?



Nope.     However, that being said, Americans seem to take years of prosperity for granted, and tend to forget how a truly* toxic *(think GWB) can damage the economy, and redistribute wealth from the hands of working people into the coffers of the wealthy white collar criminals.


----------



## BobF (Sep 11, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> You'd think a guy with all that money could  buy a decent rug....
> 
> Nope.     However, that being said, Americans seem to take years of prosperity for granted, and tend to forget how a truly* toxic *(think GWB) can damage the economy, and redistribute wealth from the hands of working people into the coffers of the wealthy white collar criminals.



Too bad that wasn't true as Bush did not create the debt you speak off.   It was the Democrat Congress that took over Bush's last two years.   They took Bush's budgets and then added millions of dollars that Bush could not toss or the budgets he posted to pay the military and other real debts would not get enacted.   It was a trap that the Democrats laid for Bush.    Waste money our way or you get none.   Pretty nasty Democrat ways for sure.


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 11, 2015)

BobF said:


> Too bad that wasn't true as Bush did not create the debt you speak off.   It was the Democrat Congress that took over Bush's last two years.   They took Bush's budgets and then added millions of dollars that Bush could not toss or the budgets he posted to pay the military and other real debts would not get enacted.   It was a trap that the Democrats laid for Bush.    Waste money our way or you get none.   Pretty nasty Democrat ways for sure.



Seriously Bob, your defence of Bush is wearing kind of thin, how about a little honesty here???    O.K., it's always_ those nasty democrats makin' GWB look bad_- good grief! 





> It was a trap that the Democrats laid for Bush.




Oh yea, time to get out the tinfoil hats!


I really wish that the GOP could return to* actually* being conservative, responsible and accountable, like the good old days...


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 11, 2015)

It's too early for all this talk. And no matter who wins it's three branches of government, not one person(although it seems like at times) and system loaded with parliamentary procedure and political machination. 

I doubt Trump will win if for no other reason than the establishment Republicans and Democrats will some how sabotage his campaign. Just like they tried  berating and sabotaging Ross Perot in 1992. The establishment parties want "professional politicians" and not the unique, independent or outsiders. The establishment is worse than a union feeling entitled to political jobs & power.

If Trump goes so does Sanders although this year predictability is fading.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 25, 2015)

Daddy Bush irritated and invigorated by the presidential campaign.  http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/25/u...e-old.html?smid=tw-nytpolitics&smtyp=cur&_r=0


Contempt for Mr. Trump runs deep in the clan. Two people interviewed, who are in direct communication with the elder Mr. Bush but requested anonymity to avoid betraying a confidence, said Mr. Trump had revived painful memories among the Bushes of another blunt populist: H. Ross Perot. The family has long believed Mr. Perot’s third-party candidacy helped Bill Clinton capture the White House from Mr. Bush in 1992.

Jeb Bush’s brother Neil has also vented privately about how bad Mr. Trump is for the country, say people who have spoken to him but did not want to be quoted revealing private conversations.

And their father has been highly irritated by Mr. Trump’s ridicule. The former reality TV star has in recent weeks taunted both former PresidentGeorge W. Bush and Jeb over the Sept 11 attacks.

“He is throwing shoes at the TV when his son gets attacked and insulted by our favorite candidate,” Jeb Bush joked, referring to his father and Mr. Trump, at a campaign stop in New Hampshire.

“They’re all challenged by what’s going on,” Andrew Card said about the Bush family, referring to the “roller-coaster ride” of a campaign.
But Mr. Card, who served key roles in both Bush administrations and was with members of the family last week for a Points of Light foundation celebration, said that though the current race had not gone as planned, it had been a boon for the first President Bush. “It’s keeping him young,” Mr. Card said.

Jeb Bush echoed that statement, calling the campaign rejuvenating for his father. And the elder Mr. Bush has long had a particular attachment to Jeb and his aspirations, once publicly weeping as he recalled his son’s grace in defeat during a 1994 run for governor.

Barbara Bush, 90, likes to tease her husband about how obsessive he has become about the election. She will often pick up a book or turn to her knitting as the former president absorbs the political chatter on cable television, while the two sit side by side in their Houston home’s graceful library.

 Still, she is doing her part: She has affixed a “Jeb!” sticker to her walker, and when people remark on it, she reaches into a stash of stickers she carries. During a brunch last year with Dave Carney, an old Bush hand from New Hampshire, she spent 20 minutes grilling him about her son’s prospects in this first primary state.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 25, 2015)

I still keep wondering about a suggestion someone posted one day. Trump has always been very close to the Clinton's. Is it possible he has been planted as the over the top doofus that will lead more votes to her? I dunno, weirder things have happened.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 25, 2015)

Trump close to the Clinton's? I did not know...the mind boggles!


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 25, 2015)

It wouldn't surprise me...


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 25, 2015)

Trump always plays both sides.  He contributes to Dems and Repubs. and he invited Clintons to one of his weddings.


----------



## The Inspector (Oct 25, 2015)

Trump's popularity just tells me they is something wrong with 1/3 of 1/3 of the people in the US.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Oct 25, 2015)

The Inspector said:


> Trump's popularity just tells me they is something wrong with 1/3 of 1/3 of the people in the US.


I don't honestly believe that if the election were tomorrow that Trump would get 30% of the vote.  People in today's society may be stupid, but they ain't dumb!!!  The current "like" for Trump is the fact he has become and entertainment for them.  It's still a little over a year before the election.  People will enjoy watching and listening to Trump for the next few months.  Carson sure isn't "fun" to listen to.  Cruz acts like he's having constipation issues.  Rubio and Bush simply bash each other.  Fiorina was caught in so many outright lies even the GOP has tossed her aside.  So... who does the GOP have to keep folks interested in the upcoming Presidential election?  And, as long as they continue promoting Trump they aren't putting forward an electable candidate.


----------



## The Inspector (Oct 25, 2015)

I hope you are right. The GOP looks happier to support fictional people. Then real candidates.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 26, 2015)

The whole thing is amazing..   Who would have thought people would actually believe someone like Trump could ever be considered for nomination..   and Carson?  He's just goofy IMO..  Does he ever open his eyes?


----------



## BobF (Oct 26, 2015)

And just who is a good candidate for President of the US?    Is it only those that have spent years of politically correct days, not matter how useless they have been.   Or could it be anyone with good ideas and the ability to lead.   

Political correctness seems to be a poor way to judge folks.   It is an overworked vision of how people should act.   Big deal for some in the US but little elsewhere.

Bigger thinking would be to the persons ability to lead and get things done in the US.   Not sure if we have any of that in our current crop of candidates now proposing to run for President for either party.   Still have till spring of 2016 to get those candidate positions filled.

po·lit·i·cal cor·rect·ness
_noun_

noun: *political correctness*; noun: *political correctitude
*



the  avoidance, often considered as taken to extremes, of forms of  expression or action that are perceived to exclude, marginalize, or  insult groups of people who are socially disadvantaged or discriminated  against


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 26, 2015)

Political correctness is a huge deal in Canada. Our Bill Of Rights demands it. Crossing this line can result in conviction for promoting hatred. Not acceptable in our multicultural society.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 26, 2015)

Sometimes some people scoff at "political correctness"... and use the lack of it as a virtue and an excuse to be insulting and to spout vitriol.  It's  LOW class IMO and shows a lack of breeding. .   I firmly believe that a public figure should be able to get his/her point across without the nastiness.. and quit playing to an uneducated and bigoted base that seems to thrive on it.


----------



## BobF (Oct 26, 2015)

Ii think my point has been missed or poorly posted.    PC or political correct is also a big thing in the US, as in Canada, but it is poor to elect someone just based on PC.   We do need leaders for the people of both parties.   Leaders that can produce and do so even if not one of their very first ideas to bring forward.   LEADER is the word I was pointing out as primary for voters.    That they can speak flowery and kindly to just about anyone means nothing if they can not lead.

Being politically correct for everyone is near impossible as some things OK in one area could be considered wrong in another area.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 26, 2015)

BobF said:


> Ii think my point has been missed or poorly posted.    PC or political correct is also a big thing in the US, as in Canada, but it is poor to elect someone just based on PC.   We do need leaders for the people of both parties.   Leaders that can produce and do so even if not one of their very first ideas to bring forward.   LEADER is the word I was pointing out as primary for voters.    That they can speak flowery and kindly to just about anyone means nothing if they can not lead.
> 
> Being politically correct for everyone is near impossible as some things OK in one area could be considered wrong in another area.



I believe It is a very important factor.  Would you want a loose cannon who is insulting and denigrating involved in very sensitive diplomatic negotiations?  Imagine that person calling a leader of another country stupid... or that his wife is ugly.  I would expect that someone who wants to be President should at least know how to behave in public... don't you?


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 26, 2015)

We also need someone who can navigate the delicate area of international relations and foreign policy.  If Trump opens his big mouth and spouts off some of his idiotic drivel in that context, he can get us in very hot water, not to mention making us the laughingstock of the entire world.


----------



## BobF (Oct 26, 2015)

Look forward to next spring.   Then we will know for sure who will be the candidate for both parties for next years elections.   Hating Trump does no good at this time as he is slowly losing his lead and likely will not lead next spring.  

Too bad the VP dropped out as Hillary needed some sharp contender to help her campaign.   Again, it will be spring for sure to know just how well she is doing.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 26, 2015)

Not sure WHO he is losing his lead to...  Ben Carson?  Because of Iowa?   Check out New Hampshire where Trump has double digit leads.    Carson will win Iowa because Iowa is dominated by hard right Evangelicals...  ask Santorum, Huckabee, and Bachmann...   that was their one and only shining moment.


----------



## BobF (Oct 26, 2015)

It just is not spring yet.    Want to be scared, check the players in spring.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 26, 2015)

Spring... Spring.... BOB.... should we not talk about ANYTHING until next spring?   That's all you keep saying... We heard you already!!


----------



## BobF (Oct 26, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Spring... Spring.... BOB.... should we not talk about ANYTHING until next spring?   That's all you keep saying... We heard you already!!



Keep watching and listening.    All this ongoing trash talk means nothing until we really know who the candidates really are.    Spring is a better time to tell about that for both parties.   No I won't stop posting my honest response as long as this crazy talk continues.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 26, 2015)

Bob, I wish none of these jokers were in the public eye until next spring, but they're out there and in everyone's face, so it's reasonable for people to talk about them....they certainly are on conservative radio talk shows, and they get loads of callers hot to talk about people like Trump too.


----------



## BobF (Oct 26, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Bob, I wish none of these jokers were in the public eye until next spring, but they're out there and in everyone's face, so it's reasonable for people to talk about them....they certainly are on conservative radio talk shows, and they get loads of callers hot to talk about people like Trump too.



I speak for all on both parties.    If they are brought up for ridicule, then I have an opportunity from my point of view to respond.   Seems real fair to me.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 26, 2015)

Of course you can voice your point of view Bob, just as I just did.  If they're in the spotlight saying outrageous things and trashing each other, then the voters of both sides have the right to comment on what they see in the news.  I understand another "debate" is set for Wednesday, we'll see if anyone has anything of worth to offer in their desire to lead this country.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 27, 2015)

Meanwhile Trump dominates the media, even Doris Kearns Goodwin has taken notice!


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 27, 2015)

I have no doubt Carson will win Iowa..  He is much more fitted to the large Republican Evangelical vote in that state..  Keep in mind.. Huckabee, Santorum and Bachman ALL won Iowa in the past.    Trump will win New Hampshire.   That's as far as I choose to predict.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 27, 2015)

This just in!  Ralphy predicts that Trump wins New Hampshire and the nomination!  More, later...


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 27, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> This just in!  Ralphy predicts that Trump wins New Hampshire and the nomination!  More, later...



You could be right..  Looks like Bush is just about out..  but we'll see..  I think the GOP electorate is making a huge mistake.. Right now it's fun to shoot the middle finger at the Establishment GOP..   But in the end..  I think they will be very sorry,


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 27, 2015)

Perhaps it is a revolution going on in the party that we are watching.  And isn't Hillary an establishment candidate?  It could be off with all of their heads at some point.  Updates, later, from your intrepid reporter, Ralphy...


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 27, 2015)

She IS..... and Democrats will understand she can win and she WILL be elected,.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 27, 2015)

But wait!  There is something happening here, what is ain't exactly clear!  More of Dylan from your fearless reporter...


----------

